# Speedcubing in New Zealand



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Couldn't find a thread about Speedcubing in New Zealand so here is one 
I have some questions to get us off the bat.
1: How many Cubers do you estimate are currently ACTIVE in New Zealand?
2: Any Cubers in Christchurch /Dunedin/Nelson/Westport(lol)?


----------



## tx789 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have no idea how many are active. However NZ nats last year was the biggest comp ever in this country. We had about 50 competitors.

There has been a thread about Speedcubing in Chirstchurch but it's old. Dene still lived there when that thread started. I also created one for Wellingtin which has no posts in it.

The thing about the South Island is no comps are there. So for those people it's harder to go to comps. I'm sure Anson lives in Chirstchurch. He was at NZ nats 2014, but hasn't been to a comp since. Also the YouTube cubeorcubes lives in Christchurch, he doesn't seem to post videos much now.

I think most speedcubers in New Zealand live in Auckland or around there. There are quite a few of us in Wellington. No idea the exact number.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

tx789 said:


> I have no idea how many are active. However NZ nats last year was the biggest comp ever in this country. We had about 50 competitors.
> 
> There has been a thread about Speedcubing in Chirstchurch but it's old. Dene still lived there when that thread started. I also created one for Wellingtin which has no posts in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the numbers.
Yes upon my eventual return to the South island I would like to try to get speed cubing more attention in chch. Not sure how to do this.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Thanks for the numbers.
> Yes upon my eventual return to the South island I would like to try to get speed cubing more attention in chch. Not sure how to do this.


I'm in ChCh and ready to support! I have a space where meets, comps and workshops could happen. Is there a regional competition framework? I know there's a national comp.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

And also I run a youth organisation and two of my attendees have recently grabbed and solved one of my cubes off my desk in the last month. Cubers do exist here! Actually I'll ask speedcube.com.au how many orders they send to Christchurch.


----------



## TheBoutwell (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm going to be moving to Cambridge for 6 months in the middle of July, do any fellow cubers live in the surrounding area?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cambridge is near Hamilton where there are cubers(not sure how many) and Comps too.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 4, 2016)

Also in case anyone in New Zealand is interested , there is now a online dedicated speedcubing store run by a handsome smart dashing and generally wondrous person. Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz
Worth checking out imo


----------



## mikefield (Aug 11, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Also in case anyone in New Zealand is interested , there is now a online dedicated speedcubing store run by a handsome smart dashing and generally wondrous person. Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz
> Worth checking out imo



Whoa dude this is awesome news! Great work!


----------



## mikefield (Aug 11, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Also in case anyone in New Zealand is interested , there is now a online dedicated speedcubing store run by a handsome smart dashing and generally wondrous person. Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz
> Worth checking out imo



Free pickup for people in CHCH?


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 11, 2016)

mikefield said:


> Free pickup for people in CHCH?


Thanks man!
Typically I don't wanna give my address out, but at like meetups and stuff Imma be selling stuff.

Also we gotta meetup sometime and talk about having a comp in christchurch as I have made progress on that.


----------



## mikefield (Aug 11, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Thanks man!
> Typically I don't wanna give my address out, but at like meetups and stuff Imma be selling stuff.
> 
> Also we gotta meetup sometime and talk about having a comp in christchurch as I have made progress on that.



Sounds cool, definitely keen to talk. I've also made progress and have news to report! I'll start a PM.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 14, 2016)

Organising Team NZ hoodies, like the Team USA ones. See here for more info: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/team-nz-speedcubing-hoodies.62022/


----------



## TheSixthSide (Sep 2, 2016)

Orders will be closing on the 11th, in a week and a half. If you're keen to get one, maybe sure to get in before then.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2016)

Thought I would bump this thread again with some updates+reminders
- TheSixthSide has orders closing soon for his awesome speedcubing NZ hoodies! Be sure to order one now!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/team-nz-speedcubing-hoodies.62022/
Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz has a launched a Facebook page ,www.facebook.com/Cubes4Kiwis go and check it out!


Upcoming Competitions - Palmerston north 2016 is on the last sunday of this this month! Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz is sponsoring this competition with prizes and will also be vending the entire day. We hope to see you there!


----------



## JonesyCubes (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi I am a keen cuber but unfortunately I won't be going to the next comp, I will be in Palmy on the day playing chess In nats. I may watch the end though and buy some cubes. I am wondering where cubing nats are this year.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 20, 2016)

JonesyCubes said:


> Hi I am a keen cuber but unfortunately I won't be going to the next comp, I will be in Palmy on the day playing chess In nats. I may watch the end though and buy some cubes. I am wondering where cubing nats are this year.



Most likely Auckland however nothing is confirmed yet and it depends on whether they get a venue. Nationals should be annoced next month probaly(maybe on Sunday).


----------



## JonesyCubes (Sep 20, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Most likely Auckland however nothing is confirmed yet and it depends on whether they get a venue. Nationals should be annoced next month probaly(maybe on Sunday).


Thanks


----------



## diego soto (Nov 11, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Couldn't find a thread about Speedcubing in New Zealand so here is one
> I have some questions to get us off the bat.
> 1: How many Cubers do you estimate are currently ACTIVE in New Zealand?
> 2: Any Cubers in Christchurch /Dunedin/Nelson/Westport(lol)?



hi, i would like meet some cuber here in chch! im new here and im from chile. thankss


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 11, 2016)

diego soto said:


> hi, i would like meet some cuber here in chch! im new here and im from chile. thankss


Hey! Would be awesome to meetup. you free this weekend at all? We could like meetup at a mall or something.
Do you live near the palms mall?


----------



## diego soto (Nov 11, 2016)

hi! yes im free, maybe this sunday i have to work but im not sure, im living in sydenham. and you?


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 11, 2016)

diego soto said:


> hi! yes im free, maybe this sunday i have to work but im not sure, im living in sydenham. and you?


can you do like 1:15pm today at the palms? round the food court somewhere?


----------



## diego soto (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi! sorry i saw late your reply.
send me a tex to my phone. will be easyer talk from there. 
02041085169


----------



## Mark the Kiwi (Apr 6, 2017)

There are lots of cubers here in Hamilton.


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 17, 2018)

Time to really necro this thread  i live in the hawkes bay if there are any cubers near me


----------

